

A great story on bootstrapping: Stormpulse.com (video) - davidedicillo
http://www.davidedicillo.com/social/a-great-story-on-bootstrapping-stormpulse-com/

======
gkelly
I talked to Matt at Pycon for at least 30 minutes in the vendor area. He's a
very interesting guy, and stormpulse is a very customer-focused company. It's
a great example of building a product in a crowded market but finding success
by addressing customer needs.

------
brianbreslin
this was filmed at <http://refreshmiami.org>

